# First time Projector Buy...



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello all...

My name is adam and I have been ghosting and reading on here for a bit now. I am in the military, so that will affact some of my decisions on a purchase. I have saved a bit of money and want to get myself a nice set-up for when I move to Germany. Here are the dimensions of the room in the house I am looking at:

18' x 28'

Floors are stone, and ceilings about 7'
















Since I am in the military, and do not trust military movers with a high dollar screen......I thought about going the route of making my own. Plywood with Goo Systems paint. Is this a good or bad idea in your guys opinions?


The seating would just be a single row, most likely a couch and a recliner. From the picture you can see the sliding door and window, but I plan on blacking those out to the best of my abilities for watching movies(I prefer it dark).

For a projector I was looking at either the DreamVision StarLight1 LCOS Projector or the Runco LS-5 DLP Projector.

So what do you guys think? A bad idea for the Goo Paint Screen? And if it's ok...which projector would be the better choice...considering some light may leak through.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

foto69man said:


> Hello all...
> 
> My name is adam and I have been ghosting and reading on here for a bit now.


Welcome to HTS. :wave:



foto69man said:


> Since I am in the military, and do not trust military movers with a high dollar screen......I thought about going the route of making my own. Plywood with Goo Systems paint. Is this a good or bad idea in your guys opinions?
> 
> So what do you guys think? A bad idea for the Goo Paint Screen? And if it's ok...which projector would be the better choice...considering some light may leak through.


_Goo is a very bad idea_!! Goo is both overpriced and over-hyped for something that cannot compete with regular paint. You can go to the diy screen forum and find cheaper options that perform much better. 

Goo Systems Review


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

have you considered the wilsonart or the blackout curtains option ? In tests several people have remarked that the wilsonart performs very well with almost no color tinting problems and a gain of 1.1-1.2. Since you are with the military if the wilsonart is unavailable, you could consider the BOC (blackout). Cheap, easy to build and should be readily available.

I use a wilsonart with a JVC RS-15 and haven't felt the need for upgrade. Unless you are really finicky, and you calibrate your projector I dont think the BOC will detract from the viewing option at all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a number of projectors to look at, I personally have the Panasonic PT AE4000 a very good projector. Another is the Epson 8700 both get top marks for brightness and great contrast.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

mechman said:


> Welcome to HTS. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the welcome.........and I just finished reading that review. Hmmmmm...back to the drawing borad then...


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

artinaz said:


> have you considered the wilsonart or the blackout curtains option ? In tests several people have remarked that the wilsonart performs very well with almost no color tinting problems and a gain of 1.1-1.2. Since you are with the military if the wilsonart is unavailable, you could consider the BOC (blackout). Cheap, easy to build and should be readily available.
> 
> I use a wilsonart with a JVC RS-15 and haven't felt the need for upgrade. Unless you are really finicky, and you calibrate your projector I dont think the BOC will detract from the viewing option at all.


Whats wilsonart? I think I may need to do a search on here. I was thinking of using blackout cloth(is that the same as the curtains?) until I can figure out a better screen...


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> There are a number of projectors to look at, I personally have the both get top marks for brightness and great contrast.


You are not the only one to suggest that model Panasonic to me. Could you tell me what the pros and cons of it are?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To be truthful, the only issue that anybody has had with it that I am aware of is that because is an LCD based projector its black levels are not as good as a DLP or other technology but I have not one complaint. Its just an amazing picture and even in eco mode is very good. The auto zoom feature is also very nice so if you have a 2,35:1 screen (a 16:9 movie that still has black bars top and bottom) it will eliminate the bars and fill the entire screen with the image. I am very happy with it.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> To be truthful, the only issue that anybody has had with it that I am aware of is that because is an LCD based projector its black levels are not as good as a DLP or other technology but I have not one complaint. Its just an amazing picture and even in eco mode is very good. The auto zoom feature is also very nice so if you have a 2,35:1 screen (a 16:9 movie that still has black bars top and bottom) it will eliminate the bars and fill the entire screen with the image. I am very happy with it.


Hmmm...I am starting to lean towards the panasonic then. What's the lamp life like? For a cheap screen, would a blackout curtain work? or would that degrade the picture too much?


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

> Whats wilsonart? I think I may need to do a search on here.

Wilsonart is a laminate surface- similar to kitchen countertops. Available at Home Depot. lowes etc. 

As for teh Bloak cout cloth- these are similar to curtains, but have the plasticky feel to them. use the reverse side- the one thats white. You cant beat it for the price-value and the ease of setup. There are better screens out there, but more expensive. The BOC is a great value.


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

I've heard nothing but good things about the new, soon to be discontinued entry level JVC the HD250. I've also heard they are not going to make another entry level projector for a while, so this is a good chance to get a good DILA projector for around $2500 new... There's still a couple new ones on ebay.


----------



## whatever1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just looking at the specs of the JVC either the Panasonic or Epson ( 8700) look better. Am I missing something?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DILA projectors such as the JVC will give better black levels. Its a matter of choice. you cant really go by the spec's as they are subject to so many variables.


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

That's right, even though the 8700ub and the ae4000u have higher rated lumen output, no one watches movies in those dynamic modes, rather the lower lumen output modes. The JVC just has better picture quality in those medium and low modes that most people use.


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

There's a guy on videogon who still has some too...


----------



## whatever1 (Feb 19, 2008)

zacjones said:


> That's right, even though the 8700ub and the ae4000u have higher rated lumen output, no one watches movies in those dynamic modes, rather the lower lumen output modes. The JVC just has better picture quality in those medium and low modes that most people use.


Thanks... now the hard part. Trying to find these to demo. 
So lumen output and contrast are just numbers with no standard kinda of like output watts on stereos a few years back...


----------



## Drewh01 (Jan 19, 2011)

The hd250 is awesome for the $$. I just picked one up and it blows away my w6000 that replaced it picture quality wise.


----------



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried for about a year to find the Panasonic ae4000, Epson 8700, and JVC HDA250 to demo. Could not get it done. The Panny has been, and the JVC will be, discontinued. I went with the Epson 8700UB, and i cannot imagine better blacks with the auto iris engaged, although this auto iris is noisy in some units -"one in every thousand" Epson told me, so listen for a sound like a gurgling coffee pot and Epson will replace it painlessly if it does this. Mine had the noisy iris !
Setup is a snap. Selecting THX mode gets you 90% there !
Blacks are so good, you don't even notice the bars, they are that black !
The manual zoom, tilt and focus are a pain even for initial setup. If i needed to change it to anamorphic every once in a while, i would not have bought it. In this regard, the Panny walks all over the Epson - it even has a positional memory I believe.

One knock on the Epson. It is white, which is just plain dumb ! You have to get the dealer only Epson line to get black cases. Mine is mounted on the ceiling at the back of the room, so it is not in my line of sight. A big white box in my peripheral vision would not work !

The JVC I still believe to be the best of these three, but at 600-700 more, I paid for my screen with the difference ! Seymour XD with a home made frame, lets you put your center channel behind the screen. Left and right speakers too if you want.

Epson is still giving an extra lamp ($300 value they say) with purchase, if it matters to you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

kiwiaudio said:


> The Panny has been, and the JVC will be, discontinued.


Where did you hear that? :scratch: All projectors are discontinued as new models roll out. But I haven't heard anything from Panasonic about a new projector coming out to replace the AE4000 yet. I'll have to ask them today at their show.


----------



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

I heard a while back that Panasonic was not going to replace the Ae4000, which is a 2010 model (or is it 09?)and indeed was rethinking their position with regard to home theater projectors.
I just read on here that JVC was not going to do so with the HD250 either, although surely they cannot ignore having a winner at that price point !


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I myself went with an Epson projector and did a DIY screen using wilsonart designer white laminate. I am blown away by the results. Laminate is an excellent option for a DIY screen. Theres also an added bonus, it is very easy to clean when compared to a painted screen. A little glass cleaner and a couple of paper towels and your screen is like new.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> But I haven't heard anything from Panasonic about a new projector coming out to replace the AE4000 yet.


Apparently the new Panasonic is 3D ready.


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

Panasonic not coming out with a new projector line in 2011 would be news to me. I've been watching closely and everything I've heard has indicated they're coming out with a new lineup in 3rd quarter 2011. I'm holding out for the new Panny, mainly because I'll be using it for the poor man's version of a constant image height setup and the overall value of the PT-AE line. If it wasn't for the lens memory feature of the Panasonic and its ability to easily and effectively switch from 2.35:1 to 16:9 I would just go ahead and get the JVC DLA-HD250 right now. It's amazing how tight-lipped their Sales and Marketing Dept is about upcoming projectors!!!


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

foto69man said:


> You are not the only one to suggest that model Panasonic to me. Could you tell me what the pros and cons of it are?


To be frank the Panasonic PT-AE4000 is a great one for me, the picture is sharp ,the lens and shift features and price are great. The less black is not much of a concern since my theater is completly dark with no windows affect the picture quality.kunta.


----------



## DannyOP (Apr 21, 2011)

I am also purchasing my first projector in a few days. My choices lie between Panasonic AE4000 which I find remarkable during my test and JVC hd250 which is supposedly a step up from the AE4000 with almost the same price. In the end I'm lucky to have stumbled on an Anthem ltx500v which a shop was selling below cost as it was closing down in Singapore. The ltx500v is made by JVC and a slightly better model than the hd250. Will be testing it today to compare with AE4000 and will post my thoughts if I do get it.

Among other items that I got was the Paradigm Signature S6, SignatureC1, Signature S1, Anthem LTX500 AV Receiver and for stereo the BFA Tulip integrated Amp. In normal cases I woudn't have gotten them as they were quite highly priced but due to the shop closing down they were for a bargain.


----------

